# Cool Article- Fishing Iraq



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

http://www.defenselink.mil/news/Sep2004/n09292004_2004092908.html


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

Man that is just 2Cool!!! Glad those guys have some form or relaxation while they are away from home, and God bless the company that sent the rods, reels, and other equipment to them!!

Kay


----------



## hunting dog (Aug 11, 2004)

that's way beyond 2cool. I got a friend that just got back, he said there not much time off for anything, maybe the little time off to fish, might be just what they need.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Thanks,PHINS,for the info.....fishing sooths the soul.Great that the guys and gals in that hellhole get to partake!!!!


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

*Species*

The 38" fish looks alot like a snook, especially the mouth and body shape. Great article!


----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

*Heres anther site with Iraq Fishing Pics*

http://silflayhraka.com/archives/006186.html


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

My brother in law just came back two weeks ago from the 1st Cav in Iraq. I'll ask him about it.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Haha. That fish looks like a carp and catfish mixed. Well I'm glad to hear that the soldiers in Iraq are having fun like that. Two of my brothers friends that just graduated from high school are in the service now. One is a Sniper in the Marine Corps and the other is a Medic in the Army. I'm not sure of their divisions anymore. But the one that is a sniper I used to go fishing with when I was too young to go by myself and he would take me when I was like 7-8. I drawed a picture for him of his favorite football team when I was like 8 and I am 14 now and he showed it to my brother like a couple of months ago. Its nice to know that there are still good people in the world. I have ever since 9/11 joining the service, but I'm can't decide to go witht eh Marines or the Rangers.


----------

